# Ocellaris Clownfish has redish growth and algae problem



## biglar (Feb 14, 2008)

My Ocellaris Clownfish has a reddish growth at his gill. I quarantined him and was adding MELAFIX to the tank for bacterial infection. It has been a week and no difference, I am now using PIMAFIX for antifungal. 
I am doing something wrong what is this? I used this before on my Clarki for a white fungis by his gill and he was fine in a week.

I also have a big problem with reddish and green algae all over the bottom of my tank and diatoms all over the glass. My
tank has ben cycling since New Years. I am starting a smaller tank so I can move some of the live stock I have because I think I have too much for my filtration to handle.

http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll140/lmbaallen/Picture18007.jpg
http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll140/lmbaallen/Picture18008.jpg

Please sssomeone help me... this is the first issues I am really having in 2 years of running saltwater tanks. I do not know what else to do.

55g starting reef (only chili coral so far)
Nitrite = <.3
Nitrate = 0
Phosphates = 0
Calcium = 240
PH = 8.03
Running Cascade 700 canister w/bio media, BremudaAquatics Rogue Wave Hang-On Protein Skimmer w/ Rio+ 1100 pump (300 gph).


----------



## biglar (Feb 14, 2008)

typo calcium is 420 not 240...


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Can you post a few picture of your entire aquarium? I think i can be of help, and seeing your system is extremely valuable.


----------



## biglar (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks anyway, when I did not hear from anybody I went to my LFS and I am treating for red slime and it seems to be working. 
I see you are new and if you look at the area of the from author of the post you will see a link to pictures, if you click on there you will see pics of my tank.
The pic with the sunset lighting on is the most recent but I have since added more LR, about 10 lbs more.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Just looking at your tank, I can really offer some long term help. There are several small changes you can make which will be very helpful over time.

I know the Rogue includes bioballs in the hang on model. Did you leave the bioballs in the skimmer?


----------

